# Akrapovic exhaust - disappointed?



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

So I bought an Akraprovic exhaust from a forum member, it was just the back box with a custom titanium Y pipe, not sure what or where the Y pipe is from other than somewhere overseas... I recently got it all fitted and I'm kind of disappointed.

It drones REALLY bad at low revs.. doesn't really matter too much what gear I'm in.. When I put my foot down slightly, say 10-30% throttle the drone begins and you can feel the vibrations through the seat..

Now I could probably live with all the above if outside it sounded awesome, but it doesn't... it's pretty quiet which I knew would be the case being an Akrapovic and to be honest I wanted something that still passed track limits, I just didn't realise it would be this bad.

It sounds no different to when I just had the non-res Milktek Y pipe ... well thats maybe a bit of a lie.. on cold start up maybe its a bit louder... but in general I was expecting a big change to the exhaust note being a full titanium system but I feel like I've just wasted a few ££ks

Could it be the Y pipe thats the issue? I've heard videos on youtube of the akrapovic system that sound awesome.. i know youtube sound isn't really a great real world comparison but still.

The car is completely stock... will it sound different with a tune? is it worth looking into aftermarket downpipes?

Just wondering what experiences other people have had from the "best exhaust system made for the GTR"

I'm half tempted to sell it and go for a GTC Titan.. that was my original choice and I really regret not sticking with it...


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

if you feel you have been miss-informed or miss sold ask for your money back.


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

Hmm.. dont think I've been miss-informed or miss sold.. end of the day I can't see anything physically wrong with it, I've bought exactly what was described as being sold.

If it was brought from a shop maybe it would be different and grounds for an argument / change to something else


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

NoPk11 said:


> Hmm.. dont think I've been miss-informed or miss sold.. end of the day I can't see anything physically wrong with it, I've bought exactly what was described as being sold.
> 
> If it was brought from a shop maybe it would be different and grounds for an argument / change to something else


sell it on then. i thought they were supposed to be one of the best


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can't compare it to a gtc titan.

I suspect real reason is the mismatched y- pipe made from crappy cheap titanium from a Chinese foundry.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What do you feel it's missing? Sound levels too low? 
Normally a great choice for the 35.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

NoP, I have a GTC Titan Street and think it sounds awesome. IMO feeling vibrations at lower rpm is normal and part of the fun of making the car feel more alive. If it is excessive though, perhaps it's touching the undertray, it is a tight fit. Who fitted it? You can look underneath and check it out easily, you'll also see how close it is to the road - approx 4" clearance.

Have you driven the car properly yet after fitting it? When nice and hot at high rpm it should scream and sound epic. You can't appreciate the sound at tickover, as you rightly say it won't sound massively different from just a Y pipe.

I don't think the Y pipe is the issue, it's just a metre long and won't make that much difference. I think you're just expecting too much screamy sound at too low rpm.

Personally I wouldn't go for downpipes.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Never heard one of these in person, but I've got a £300 chinese copy of a GTC titan on mine with a milltek non res y pipe. 

Sounds absolutely immense, makes 760bhp with ease.

I don't really get the akrapovic exhaust appeal, it's not like you actually get to look at it on the car, and you can put carbon ends on any exhaust if that's your thing.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

You are welcome to come and listen to mine but that depends on your locations of course. Whereabouts are you ?


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

snuffy said:


> You are welcome to come and listen to mine but that depends on your locations of course. Whereabouts are you ?


bromley, kent



Trevgtr said:


> NoP, I have a GTC Titan Street and think it sounds awesome. IMO feeling vibrations at lower rpm is normal and part of the fun of making the car feel more alive. If it is excessive though, perhaps it's touching the undertray, it is a tight fit. Who fitted it? You can look underneath and check it out easily, you'll also see how close it is to the road - approx 4" clearance.
> 
> Have you driven the car properly yet after fitting it? When nice and hot at high rpm it should scream and sound epic. You can't appreciate the sound at tickover, as you rightly say it won't sound massively different from just a Y pipe.
> 
> ...


Sly at Kaizer fitted it, I dont think he would of done anything wrong, he's always done a good job so i dont think anything fitment wise is the issue.

I have drove it properly and at full revs it's not bad... i guess i was just expecting more considering the price tag of it

I think my biggest issue is going from a R8 v8 with a loud exhaust.. every downshift was heard 2 miles down the road. I know the v6 of the GTR is never going to compare with the v8 or v10 or the R8s sadly.. but having heard some GTRs at track days etc I was of the mind the GTR could sound good with the right system.. maybe akraprovic isnt the way forward for me.
I was expecting more noise with the new exhaust.. i wanted to go through a tunnel with a the videos down and come out with a massive grin on my face like I did in the R8.. or downshifting to 2nd was always good fun


I may look at getting the Y pipe changed.. if the miltek made that much of a difference maybe a good titanium will give it a better noise? Would the Miltek even fit with the akrapovic? 


I was expecting a more raspy noise with the titanium system if im honest.... thats what the GTC sounds like anyway... my current setup is quite deep and drony


I'm going to do a few videos at the weekend and upload.. maybe compare to what's out there see if i can get a bit of a comparison to what i feel might be lacking


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a nice growl from mine (with downpipes):
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/224897-r35-super-gt-spec-2.html#post2335193

gets plenty of compliments, albeit never going to sound as exotic as a V10.
It is remarkably quiet from inside the cabin, considering how much other noise you hear. Maybe due to the exits being so far away from the driver and facing directly to the rear.
It is suitably ridiculous in a tunnel, my colleague said everyone behind me slammed their brakes on when I floored it in the tunnel as he watched me disappear with four fireballs from the upshift.

You need a 90mm Y-pipe with the Akrapovic as it is 86mm _inside_ diameter. Quality and performance are absolutely top notch.

If you've not had it mapped then get Ecutek on it, it's perfect.

Protegimus


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want a loud GTR then you will need to fit decated downpipes.
Or if you don't want to do that, get a 90mm Russfellows unsilenced y pipe and back section

Re vibrations, as has been said it could be the y pipe isn't matched. Could your tuner test fit another version, even a standard one just to see if the vibration disappears.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Was the akra system a slip-on version with a different y-pipe connected? The evolution version has an akra matched y-pipe too. You maybe able to get the matching y-pipe to get a full akra system?

When I had one fitted on my car, it was very nice, small touch of boomyness at motorway cruising speeds, but otherwise very good. This was with OEM downpipes, as it'll be very loud (non-track friendly) once downpipes are fitted.

If you're after crazy loud, then GTC titan is the way to go..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

if your looking for power and nice the GTC Titan is one of the best systems out there..

we fitted pretty much every make there is - Titan is spot on


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

NoPk11 said:


> bromley, kent


Bit of a way to Chester then !


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Or if you don't want to do that, get a 90mm Russfellows unsilenced y pipe and back section


That will be loud enough for most people. Mine certainly turns heads but once it's warmed up, if you are driving round town you can slip it in auto and because it will change up quickly it's much quieter.


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the evolution which has the akra y pipe with AMS down pipes sounds epic!
love it! You need to get the combo right!


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

Maybe I need to look into getting the Y Pipe to match then.. no idea how I'm going to go about buying one of those tho.. not like you can just go to x website, add to cart and you're done!

It's that or I sell it and go for a GTC


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

IMO the choice of Y pipe won't make much difference.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll take it off your hands. Some beans?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> I've got a £300 chinese copy of a GTC titan


Where is the titan made?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sometimes it's easy to forget that the noise made through a piece of pipe, especially if that pipe has no silencers/resonators, is not going to be massively different whether one spends £3000 or £300 on the piece of pipe. There does seem to be a certain amount of badge snobbery attached to exhaust systems


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Sometimes it's easy to forget that the noise made through a piece of pipe, especially if that pipe has no silencers/resonators, is not going to be massively different whether one spends £3000 or £300 on the piece of pipe. There does seem to be a certain amount of badge snobbery attached to exhaust systems


indeed! Cant deny the carbon exhaust tips do look special though, at least that's 1 part I am happy with lol 

Had a good old drive in the car today and tbh the sound outside of the car is not bad.. I guess I'm too used to that R8 v8 screaming sound.. I know the GTR is never going to give me that which is a bit sad but still

Its just the inside I'm struggling to deal with.. i find myself wanting to take my foot off the accelerator all the time cause the drone is so bad


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

NoPk11 said:


> indeed! Cant deny the carbon exhaust tips do look special though, at least that's 1 part I am happy with lol
> 
> Had a good old drive in the car today and tbh the sound outside of the car is not bad.. I guess I'm too used to that R8 v8 screaming sound.. I know the GTR is never going to give me that which is a bit sad but still
> 
> Its just the inside I'm struggling to deal with.. i find myself wanting to take my foot off the accelerator all the time cause the drone is so bad




Here's what you need mate.


Linney Titan Street 102mm Exhaust (full Titanium)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBbVhUwpjzA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8x1LebI4bQ


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

TREG said:


> Here's what you need mate.
> 
> 
> Linney Titan Street 102mm Exhaust (full Titanium)
> ...


Ye I was going to buy this then saw the akra for sale at the same price and thought it was too good of an opportunity to miss considering all the reviews say its "the best made exhaust for the GTR"

turns out M0nster then sold his for £800 less a few days later 

sometimes you cant help but think life is against you


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

NoPk11 said:


> Ye I was going to buy this then saw the akra for sale at the same price and thought it was too good of an opportunity to miss considering all the reviews say its "the best made exhaust for the GTR"
> 
> turns out M0nster then sold his for £800 less a few days later
> 
> sometimes you cant help but think life is against you




Gutted- Just found the thread you started in July on the Titan.

I've heard the Titan with Miltek down pipes and it is the sound you are missing.
Plenty of owners will take the exhaust you have off you so just sell it on


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

borat52 said:


> I've got a £300 chinese copy of a GTC titan on mine with a milltek non res y pipe.


I'm interested in that for sure. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Akrapovic's exhaust for bikes are pretty much always the best quality there is and at their price when new, I'd imagine car's are the same. Maybe start by replacing the y-pipe?


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

TREG said:


> Gutted- Just found the thread you started in July on the Titan.
> 
> I've heard the Titan with Miltek down pipes and it is the sound you are missing.
> Plenty of owners will take the exhaust you have off you so just sell it on


I'm gonna stick with it and see how I feel. I could live with the drone if it sounded loud and awesome but it doesnt. My r8 had a bit of drone, but was so loud and awesome i didnt care.. the smiles put the drone to shame

the reason I got the Akra over the Titan is because i should still be able to do track days with the Akra.. where as I dont think the Titan will meet most track limits

There's a chance we may not do many track days next year.. if thats the case I'm probably just going to make the GTR into something loud and obnoxious :smokin:


----------



## colin_nnewman (Sep 13, 2016)

It's always hard to tell from videos but are you guys saying there is no drone with the titan? I have a Greddy and at 100/120 kmh or 2.1/3k rpm it has really bad drone. I have the opportunity to get a really good deal on a titan so I am hopeful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this deal open to others looking at a Titan myself


----------



## wdon1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the custom midpipe resonated? Because The akrapovic y pipe is resonated. I just recently put on the akrapovic evo system with stock everything else. At around 1800-2300 rpm it is quite boomy with some drone and seat does vibrate only under high load at low rpm. But I won't say it is unbearable. This is only in comparison with the oem system. Any aftermarket system will have some drone. I don't believe the gtc system will have no drone. Like other member said the drone sound is subjective.


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

I think its non-resonated.. I'm kind of used to it now.. like you say its quite boomy and low rpg and some seat vibration

Maybe I was just expecting more for the money that was paid... Its grown on me now though, its pretty loud, ppl know im coming for sure.. but not overly loud that i wont get on the track. It's what I wanted so I can't really complain


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

Just booked myself in for a Titan GTC 102mm Y Pipe Street Kit. 

Cant wait to hear the difference.

Right now it feels like MY17 has a Gag on mouth.


----------

